
IBM Wants Developers to Make Watson Mobile - protomyth
http://recode.net/2014/02/26/ibm-wants-developers-to-make-watson-mobile/
======
lutusp
Quote: "The company today launched the IBM Watson Mobile Developer Challenge,
a competition it hopes will attract developers to create useful apps using
Watson ... The challenge will last three months, and three winners will be
selected, all of whom will get consulting help from Big Blue to build their
app."

I advise people to read the fine print. If IBM offers consulting help, they
may be able to justify appropriating the winning entries without payment or
with a token payment.

I can't remember all the times a company that wanted to get their hands on
some free software, instead of admitting "this is theft" instead said, "It's
an exciting contest!"

If IBM really wanted to produce some high-level technical interest in Watson,
they would put Watson online, in the way that Wolfram Research put Wolfram
Alpha online.

